# Titebond III vs Elmers Problems In Glueland



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have used Elmer's Yellow glue almost exclusively almost out of habit. Pretty decent pricing and always worked for me. I bought Titebond hide glue and its great for problem glue ups. I recently used Titebond III waterproof glue for a kitchen table top because of its waterproof characteristics. I noticed it was "runny" compared to the Elmers yellow, but I did not really mind it figuring the scientists know what they are doing and I have never seen problems posted. Made an end grain cutting board, it still ran like hell, but I did not notice any problem joints (glue starved). Its now living in NYC as a wedding gift. I'm sure the happy couple would never tell me if it disintegrates. They're just too polite  Anyway, made another cutting board today and the glue ran like water. I can already tell I have at least two full length starved joints, but will know how bad the damage is tomorrow when I pull out of clamps.

I bought from Woodcraft and paid almost $12 for 16 oz which seems a bit steep but that is not my issue.

It is about 78 degrees here today, probably about 68 in my basement workshop. Temperature sensitive?
Could the glue have been frozen and thawed before I bought it? Would that even do it?
Is it supposed to be runny and I have to bathe my work in it?

I am not that concerned about the cutting boards as I am about the 78" walnut dinner table now in my dining room. The joints look sound, I never saw any gaps.

Theories lumberjocks?


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't be much help as I have not tried titebond III. I do use titebond II almost exclusively and never had a problem. However, it will run (not like water though) and I keep a wet rag handy during glue up for wiping squeeze out.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I use a good bit of Titebond II and III from time to time, and I never considered it to be watery. I do hope your friend doesn't do what my youngest daughter did, and put the cutting board in the dishwasher. I had to rebuild and reglue. Maybe you got a bad bottle of the glue.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Heck, if you got it at a BORG, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised that some A-hole bought, used what they needed and filled the bottle back up with water and returned it.

If there's a way to steal something, someone will do it.


----------



## loiblb (Jul 6, 2015)

The TB III is the best I have found and it is used in long bow construction now. That is a real test of what it can do.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

just used Titebonf Extended Time glue this past week to make some 'Basket-Weave Cutting Boards',
Worked flaw-less-lee.
Ira


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Have never seen any "runny" titebond


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Try Titebond II. It has a slightly shorter open time than TBIII. I usually keep panels horizontal to prevent the squeezeout from running.

There is a "Titebond Extend" which is quite runny. It claims a longer open time for complicated glueups, but I find it too runny for most applications.

The TBII is great. Home Depot has it for $18 per gallon.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I use TBIII frequently. Never thought it was runny. Sounds to me like you got a bad bottle of glue. Take it back.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I use TBIII frequently. Never thought it was runny. Sounds to me like you got a bad bottle of glue. Take it back.
> 
> - newwoodbutcher


I agree. Tb3 actually seemed thicker to me when I switched from tb2.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I usually use TBI but have started to use the TBIII for cutting boards. Glued up a couple yesterday and did not find it all that thin, I do brush it on with a small paint brush while the boards are standing on edge and then press them together before clamping. some squeeze out but minimal.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Just looked at mine and my TB III is definitely thinner than the TB II. Not like water but thinner. I also now remember when I used it last (6 months ago), it was on a vertical surface and I remember we had to get creative and work fast since it ran down faster than typical glue.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have noticed that age will thicken your Titebond. It'll become like Pace Piquante Sauce, in the thick and chunky version.


----------



## sval229 (Sep 13, 2008)

My TB III always seemed to be a bit thicker than TB II that I use all of the time. They both always work fine for me. I prefer TB to Elmer's.
I still can't get the hang of using poly glue without making a big mess so I'll stick with my TB III.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

I have often noticed the "runniness" of TBIII. I believe it is a function of the glue separating in the bottle-- the solids sink to the bottom and the lighter liquid floats to the top.

Odd to me that no one here has noticed this.

Because of the separation issue, I always shake the bottle well to mix the contents before using. I don't have this issue with TBII


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd shoot a email to Woodcraft and titebond and ask them.they may send you a replacement.it doesn't sound right.maybe a short video with your email of the glue coming out of the bottle and on a plate tipped to show what you call runny.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

In general I prefer Elmers wood glue but it tacks fast and really grabs so a short working time. Titebond 1 is a good general purpose yellow glue. TB3 shrinks and turns dark, I only use it for outdoor projects. TB2 is an okay indoor/outdoor glue.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I went to Titebond III years back and use it pretty much exclusively.
I think it always has been thinner than Elmers Yellow. For me, that is a plus, since it is easier to spread.
It could be considered a bit on the thin side, especially in warmer weather.

But I cannot say I have ever had a "starved joint" unless I just didn't put enough glue on initially, and in all the years I've used it, never had a failure that I know of, or had anything returned to me for joint failure. And that would be hundreds of pieces by now, and over 8 years in my current shop.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*clin*, is probably right about returned glue in a BORG store.
That's just some of the stuff gers used and then returned either broken or diluted.
My son works at Best Buy and some of the things people do to screw over the store are outrageous.


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey thanks for all of these replies. Given the positive feedback from other users, I think this is a bad bottle. I used it again yesterday and I shook the heck out of it. If that made a difference I could not swear to it. I will try again with a new bottle at some point as I had positive results with their other products. This site is awesome for feedback.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Could the glue have been frozen and thawed before I bought it? Would that even do it?
> 
> I use TB2 and I can tell you from experience mine got thicker when frozen LOL
> 
> - langski93





> I have used Elmer s Yellow glue almost exclusively almost out of habit. Pretty decent pricing and always worked for me. I bought Titebond hide glue and its great for problem glue ups. I recently used Titebond III waterproof glue for a kitchen table top because of its waterproof characteristics. I noticed it was "runny" compared to the Elmers yellow, but I did not really mind it figuring the scientists know what they are doing and I have never seen problems posted. Made an end grain cutting board, it still ran like hell, but I did not notice any problem joints (glue starved). Its now living in NYC as a wedding gift. I m sure the happy couple would never tell me if it disintegrates. They re just too polite  Anyway, made another cutting board today and the glue ran like water. I can already tell I have at least two full length starved joints, but will know how bad the damage is tomorrow when I pull out of clamps.
> 
> I bought from Woodcraft and paid almost $12 for 16 oz which seems a bit steep but that is not my issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Just used some Titebond III outside today and it was much runnier than it was when I used it inside. I think it got runnier due to being warmer outside. The bottle was outside for 30 minutes or so before I used it, and may or may not have got some direct sun. It was about 80. Wood was probably more or less outside temp by the time I put glue on it.

While not definitive, I'm thinking temperature may affect its viscosity.


----------

